# My review of Autoglym HD Wax



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been a user of Zymol products for yonks, but wanted something that lasted a bit longer to make life easier. On reading the grand wax comparison text where the Autoglym HD wax lasted for months I thought I'd give it a try. I don't rate Autoglym products, apart from their glass cleaner which I've found to do well, but thought I'd give the wax a go.

The instructions are different to Zymol waxes and call for the wax to be left on for 10-15 minutes before buffing with the provided microfibre cloth. This I did. I did however ignore the instruction to apply in circular motions, to avoid any chance of creating swirl marks. In that regard I followed the Zymol way of following the bodywork.

Initial impressions are great, although it stinks of petroleum rather than fruits and natural oils. The moist sponge applicator works well and is a bit easier on the hands than spongey pads and you don't get any annoying build-up of wax around the edge of the pad. It goes on easily with a gentle action, evenly, and after the 10-15 minutes it buffs up quickly and feels VERY smooth. Great! I can get the car done in less time and it looks fantastic. Water beads really well and just falls off the car. It blows itself dry at low speeds. Even single drops from opening the boot would just slide their way off the car. Very impressive! It looks like it'll do really well, and I love how easy it's been.

I have to say though that it doesn't last. By the next weekend the beading was nowhere near as good. No longer in succinct beads that just don't want to be there, the water was sitting with a distinct sprawl and forming large, randomly shaped blobs. Not good. Zymol did so much better than this.

FIguring the car needed another coat to build it up, I gave it some more. Same deal. Excellent all over once applied, and poor beading by the following weekend, and some areas of the bonnet clearly failing before other areas and almost looking unwaxed! I applied more. Same excellent beading with patchy failure by the next weekend.

By this weekend I'm really unimpressed. On washing and drying the car, there are visible water trails and dappling on the surface of the bonnet obviously from prior to washing, making the paint look old and tired. A buff with a microfibre cloth brings it back up to an even but noisy finish. That smooooothness has gone.

Back to Zymol for me, which always lasted weeks. In summary then, great initial performance but it just doesn't last so ultiamtely makes more work rather than less


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

AG sucks.


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep the durability of the HD wax is poor supposedly, beading though isn't a sign of the protection, it does look nice but a freshly machine polished panel will also bead regardless of protection, I usually gauge the protection by if you wash the car the water should run of and drying should still be quite slick.
Surprised they recommend to apply in circular motions? should always apply in straight motions regardless of wax.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Get a couple of coats of Carlack NNS or FK1000p or Jetseal 109 down first, then apply 2 layers of wax..

The AG HD wax seemed to stand up pretty well on wax tests..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what I was expecting, which influenced my decision to try the Autoglym even though their products don't seem to be highly rated in general. Funny you mention Carlack as I'm just about to order some to go over the paint once I've given it a claying. I'm trying to decide whether to order some Collinite 476 with it, or try again with the Autoglym and save getting another pot of wax to try.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Use 2 or 3 layers of the carlack..

Collinite wax is very good, give it a go, very durable..

Their 845IW is very easy to apply..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got this on my shopping list for after Christmas:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_358.html

I'd give one treatment with the "Nano Systematic Care" cleaner/sealant, and then a layer or two of the long life sealant depending on how the weather goes and whether my arm has fallen off by then bearing in mind I'd then need to get a layer of wax on too


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've got this on my shopping list for after Christmas:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_358.html
> 
> I'd give one treatment with the "Nano Systematic Care" cleaner/sealant, and then a layer or two of the long life sealant depending on how the weather goes and whether my arm has fallen off by then bearing in mind I'd then need to get a layer of wax on too


great stuff, layered with collinite 476s   

wax on wax off happy new year

WallSt


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Paint the fence, Daniel son!  Man who catch fly with chopsticks on route to first Garibaldi biscuit. And so on :lol:

Happy New Year!


----------



## Motoract (Dec 30, 2009)

I have 28 coats of AG HD wax on my car...

it does everything you want it to.. keep it smooth & beeds massivly, whilst keeping the reflection even when just quickly washed (i do this once during the week)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Motoract said:


> I have 28 coats of AG HD wax on my car...
> 
> it does everything you want it to.. keep it smooth & beeds massivly, whilst keeping the reflection even when just quickly washed (i do this once during the week)


Jesus, has it not started to haze of turn yellow yet..

To many coats of wax can have an adverse affect, especially with carnauba waxes..

generally you only need two or three layers, 2 layers to make sure you have full coverage, and a third to be greedy..

Will be interesting to see how 28 layers holds up, 2 layers should give you up to six months protection, depending on weather conditions, how much you wash your car etc..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

28 layers much have been a typo. if indeed it is 28layers a film will be visible. and hes an idiot.


----------



## Motoract (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol, Typo, 2** coats


----------

